# Ultraviolet Urine Detection



## leper (Jul 11, 2009)

G'day all, 
Would any one know who sells the most powerfull mains powered UV light that uses 285-390nm frequency for urine detection. 

This is the best one I can find:

http://www.jondon.com/catalog/produ...=7321&osCsid=98ae1ccea1aa1c0c677e08d7a1f60d7e

Thanks very much,
Grant.


----------



## oldtimer (Jul 11, 2009)

*What's the best flashlight for finding organic matter?*

I'm looking for something that will help me find dog urine in the carpet. Can someone recommend a good one? Thanks.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 11, 2009)

*Re: What's the best flashlight for finding organic matter?*

There's a similar thread just started about this, so I'll merge the two.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 11, 2009)

The Arc AAA UV works just fine. Used it ALOT(!) when we were training my wifes Yorkie. 

$486!!! You can do way better than that. Buy any led light, and have someone mod it for you, save $$$.


----------



## oldtimer (Jul 11, 2009)

The Arc AAA had been out of stock since January according to a thread here.


----------



## BurlyEd (Jul 11, 2009)

A couple of good budget ($15-$20) UV lights from DealExreme:
sku.15456
sku.10709


----------



## Yucca Patrol (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes, those DX lights are great and work perfectly for what you want to do. Very bright and an exceptional price.

But just don't go shining it in your own bathroom or you will be totally grossed out. Even areas you THINK are clean may not be at all. . . . . 

Also fun for going out at night and spotting critters that glow and flowers that have UV coloration that we cannot see but bugs can. . . .


----------



## RobertM (Jul 13, 2009)

How about the Streamlight Twin-Task Multi Ops?


----------



## richdsu (Jul 13, 2009)

You will need to have UV LEDs capable of outputting 380-385nm wavelengths in order to detect urine stains.


Some links for your reference : 

http://www.steam-brite.com/store/equipment-restoration-urine-detection-c-510_658.html

http://www.naturessecretweapon.com/products/stain-detectors/

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-URINEOFF-Mi....c0.m14&_trkparms=65:1|66:2|39:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## leper (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks very much for those replies.

I ended up with the one shown in the Steambrite site.

Works quite well. Better if the room is dimmed.

...going to be using it for carpet cleaning inspections.

Thanks again. very much.

Grant.


----------



## Donny Dont (Jul 17, 2009)

I have read about using a black light bulb, but have never tried it.
Has anyone? I find the small UV lights benefit from a dark room.

Joe


----------



## hopkins (Jul 18, 2009)

Petco sells this UV light, but its battery powered. Probably could wire in a 6volt
AC-DC power converter easy. Think we all have a box in the closet filled with
these black power bricks.

http://www.petco.com/product/9031/Stink-Free-Stink-Finder-Ultra-Violet-Light-and-Flashlight.aspx


----------



## MScottz (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry to dredge this thread back up, but i am in need of portable UV lights that are bright enough that they can be used without turning off the room lights. Preference would be for AA lights. I need these to supply some inspectors. They will be used to detect rodent urine around food processing areas. Also, I have read that yellow goggles or safety glasses help detect the fluorescence form the urine. Has anyone tried to use them with the UV light? Oh yeah, I need something that puts out somewhere around 365 nm (UV long wave). I have a Streamlight UV stylus, but it' snext to worthless unless the room is VERY dark.


----------



## hyperloop (Feb 1, 2010)

MScottz said:


> Sorry to dredge this thread back up, but i am in need of portable UV lights that are bright enough that they can be used without turning off the room lights. Preference would be for AA lights. I need these to supply some inspectors. They will be used to detect rodent urine around food processing areas. Also, I have read that yellow goggles or safety glasses help detect the fluorescence form the urine. Has anyone tried to use them with the UV light?




dont know how useful this will be but i have this light. the host failed on me but the drop in is working fine. On 2xCR123 its very powerful, i can see the UV under fluoroscent lights.


----------



## oldtimer (Feb 7, 2010)

BurlyEd said:


> A couple of good budget ($15-$20) UV lights from DealExreme:
> sku.15456
> sku.10709


 
Which one is better? Thanks.


----------



## rje58 (Feb 7, 2010)

What night vision device are you using for this? You can't see the results with the naked eye, right?


----------



## stevep (Feb 7, 2010)

FWIW-I have an INOVA X5 UV,it is not very bright.


----------



## C.F.Burgess Battery (Feb 7, 2010)

Our UV Flourescent Safari lite was used for that and forensics and used also for hunting scorpions ...

Later this summer we will have our UV Safari back in production , but , nothing as of this moment ...


----------



## JNewell (Feb 7, 2010)

rje58 said:


> What night vision device are you using for this? You can't see the results with the naked eye, right?


 
You're thinking of IR. UV is mostly visible to the unaided eye.


----------



## ImGeo (Feb 7, 2010)

JNewell said:


> You're thinking of IR. UV is mostly visible to the unaided eye.


Nope. Both UV and IR are invisible to the human eye. They're supposed to be. If you can see it, it's either violet or red--and of course, most LEDs emit mostly in the UV/IR range, but still has some light in the visible wavelengths.

If you had a true UV light (black lights are pretty close), mostly everything will seem dark, unless they fluoresce. Fluorescence (in layman's terms) is the process of absorbing a higher energy (UV) light, and then emitting a lower energy light (yellow, green, etc). If you shined UV light on a regular surface, it won't do much, but on surfaces such as bleached clothing, fluorescent highlighters, certain flowers, rocks, etc, they will glow brightly.

On the other hand, IR usually does not cause objects to emit light--rather you'll need special goggles or other nightvision device to see IR.


----------



## rje58 (Feb 7, 2010)

Okay, that explains it! For some reason, I was thinking that my FM33 was UV, but it is IR. Duh.


----------

